# My latest project



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Had this hand dyed wool felt for ages and have now made these little needle holders with some of it. I love the colours. 

Just made up the pattern myself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely idea! Looks great.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Pretty birds and flowers on such nice colors for the background!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are So Cute. Your color blending is wonderful. 
Robin


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute and pretty colors.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely idea and pretty colors. Nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

They are gorgeous and so useful! Very pretty.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you for your nice comments. I payed a lot for that felt so I was pleased I found a use for it. Will donate these to the gallery shop I support. Hope they sell.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

They are so sweet. Pretty as a picture.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

LUV!!!!!LUV!!!!!!LUV!!!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so sweet.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are so pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

So beautiful, I love the soft colours! You did an AWESOME job!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

These are soooooooo cute. Yet another fab job done. They are lovely and anyone would love to get these.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Just lovely!!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Always need a place for needles! Your design is very pleasing! Good job.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Great idea and beautiful work!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Those are So Cute. Your color blending is wonderful.
> Robin


I agree with Robin.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So cute! I love birds!! &#128522;


----------

